# never grouse hunted need help quick



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

I have never went grouse hunting before and was wondering any tips. Im taking my new lab pup 15 weeks old. Im not expecting anything from him but just get him in the woods and hope to see some birds. No more than 1-2 hour walks for he is still young maybe less depends on how he is doing. He is not gun shy at all so that is not a concern. Should I drive around and spot then stalk them so the pup doesnt wear out or just walk a creek bottom or look for sets of aspen which I don't know what it looks like but I read grouse hang their. Please help me out Im leaving friday for a couple of days.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Best way is to learn about grouse hunting is to just get out there and spend time in the woods...that in itself is at least 1/3 of the experience! Spend time in the woods, observing what you see, hear, smell and "feel" and compare that to what you've read and studied about grouse hunting, then trying to put all the pieces together...that is the start of a practical education in grouse hunting.

that being said, if it were me I'd try a variety of things. Walk trails in the woods with the pup, letting her work ahead and off to the side in the brush...work her to learn not to run too far ahead, and to cast side to side in front of you,if possible. she's your partner, you need to learn together (that will be at least another 1/3 of the experience--the dog work). And trust me on this point--learn to trust her nose, at least until she proves she is worthless...So many times we have an idea of how we want to hunt an area, or there couldn't be a bird in this place; if the dog is interested, trust it enough to let her work it out!

I would also try to work thru some woodsy cover off the trail--you will have to know the area to plan where to start and where you will end. while in the woods, remember that grouse like it THICK--you won't often find them in the really open hardwoods or pine plantations where you can see--they will be in the brushy thickets, alder swamps and young aspen regrowth. If you can find an edge, say where an old clearcut meets the original forest, or the brushy edge along a swamp, things like that--hunt that edge. also try to find what the grouse are eating--they like clover from the trails, and cranberries and wild grapes, and buds from aspen and brush. then try to hunt areas with that type of feed. one trick, if you get a grouse, is to open the crop (food reservoir in the throat) and see what it had eaten that day.

when you hunt grouse, plan on doing plenty of walking, busting brush and thick cover, with the hope of a few flushes. you will never forget the flush of a close grouse, it's like an explosion. it will probably be thick, so seeing and getting a shot of might be difficult, and actually getting one or more will be an accomplishment to be proud of...something that's worth all the effort, I might add especially if taken over your pup.

But even if you aren't "successful" you will still have spent some enjoyable time in the autumn words with your pup--it doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks so much for your information. I truely think your right experience is all that is needed. Dont worry i will be easy on the pup for he is still so young. And their is not alot birds where im going here in Mich.


----------



## jcn45 (Dec 17, 2007)

And so, Kwas, how did your grouse season turn out? I'm fairly new to grouse hunting with a young pup also.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

good luck, I'd stick to the trails of you want a clear shot though.


----------

